# Flathead's BBQ sauce



## bobl (Jul 18, 2005)

I am going to make some of Flathead's sauce. Is that dark brown sugar of light brown sugar? Also, how much does the recipe make, so I will know what size container to have?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Not flathead so can't answer what he uses. But the only diff is the molasses content. It's all white sugar with different % of molasses. I make a lot more dry rubs than sauce, so mainly use light brown since it don't harden up as bad. Use what you have or use plain sugar and add molasses to it. See the link below.

http://www.differencebetween.info/difference-between-dark-and-light-brown-sugar


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I use Domino light brown sugar and I premix it all in a large Tupperware bowl. Once I have it premixed, stirred real good after each ingredient, I slow melt the butter in a one gallon pot, then add the ingredients from the Tupperware bowl, stir constantly. Makes enough for 10-12 folks easy.


----------

